# ANOTHER good use for wine corks....



## richg99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Since my wife has been out of town for a while, I, somehow, accumulated some wine corks. 

Whilst putting away some lures...I started to do the usual 15 minute untangling process, and remembered that there was a better way. Inside of an old tackle box that my uncle had, no lures were badly tangled. He, also, had a good use for wine corks...after he drank the wine, of course.

I think this process is best handled by a small band saw. I can't see a safe way to slice the corks with any other tool that I own. The corks best fit small, #8 and smaller hooks.

Sliced up properly, they make great hook guards, and the price is RIGHT! 
regards, Rich


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 20, 2012)

Very cool !!!
(and another reason to drink more wine! :lol: )


----------



## Rock (Apr 20, 2012)

GENIUS!


----------



## richg99 (Apr 20, 2012)

I "accumulated" another wine cork tonight ( she better get home soon!)...

Guess I have to buy another lure......Ha Ha Ha Rich


----------



## Rock (Apr 20, 2012)

thats too funny... i just bought a sack full of lures, i'm trying to figure out how many bottles of wine i have to drink.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Depends on how thin you can cut the corks. 

Rich


----------



## Rock (Apr 20, 2012)

i'll probably cut them pretty thick, it's been a rough day...


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 23, 2012)

Rich buys his wine and lures by the case...... :mrgreen:


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 26, 2012)

What if your wine comes in a box??? :shock: :shock: 

No really... Do the synthetic (plastic ) corks work as well as real corks?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2012)

I think the plastic ones penetrate too easily compared to the real thing. But, for the price, they all work well enough. Rich

p.s What's your favorite box red?


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 26, 2012)

I was actually kidding abou tthe box wine... but I am partial to $2 Chuck Merlot......



> p.s What's your favorite box red?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Two buck Chuck is $3.00 around here. As far as box wine goes....there is a Black Box brand that tastes pretty darn good. Pricey compared to other box wines, though. Try it. Rich


----------



## nimmor (Apr 30, 2012)

Neat ideal. I don't drink but the local fabric and hobby store sells corks in differant sizes for all kinds of projects, I might try that.


----------

